# Topics > Smart things >  Anova Sous Vide Immersion Circulator Cooker, Anova Culinary, LLC, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Anova Culinary, LLC

"Anova Precision Cooker - Cook sous vide with your phone" on Kickstarter

forums.egullet.org/topic/145431-anova-sous-vide-circulator-part-1

----------


## Airicist

Anova Culinary Sous Vide Immersion Circulator 

 Published on Apr 7, 2014




> Anova is the award-winning sous vide immersion circulator for the home chef. It features a 360° directional pump for maximum circulation, an easy-to-use touch screen display, and stainless steel parts. It is easy to dissemble and has a dishwasher-safe steel skirt.

----------


## Airicist

Anova's Sous Vide Fries Chicken 

 Published on May 16, 2014




> Jeff Wu shows John Biggs how the recently successfully Kickstarted Anova sous vide device works in creating a juicy and crunchy fried chicken.

----------


## Airicist

We made steak at CES with the Anova sous vide cooker 

Published on Jan 6, 2015




> Anova has a growing line of sous vide cookers that let you cook any meat you want while almost never being in the kitchen. We cooked steak at CES with one.

----------


## Airicist

Anova cools down sous vide with new app features

Published on Jun 9, 2016




> The app that connects to the Anova Precision Cooker Bluetooth + Wi-Fi guides users through setting up an ice bath to keep your food cold before you cook it via sous vide

----------

